# Neuer Fernseher 55 bis 60 Zoll



## Valdasaar (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe vor mir in den nächsten Tagen einen neuen Fernseher zukaufen, und möchte deshalb gerne mit Euch eine Vorauswahl treffen welche Geräte man sich vor Ort anschauen sollte.

Preisliche Vorstellung 1000 bis 1300 Euro

Das neue Gerät sollte ca. 55 bis 60 Zoll haben bzw. was für den Sitzabstand von 2,5m am besten passt.
Spielt der Sitzabstand wirklich eine Rolle?
3D soll er können ob aktiv oder passiv kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, gibt es da einen Qualitätsunterschied?
4K brauch ich nicht, ist glaub ich auch nicht ratsam bei dem Budget

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe

mfg
Valdasaar


----------



## Kusarr (14. Februar 2015)

55" sind bei dem Abstand eher als maximum zu sehen. Da sin 60" echt zu krass.

zu 3D: Aktiv ist hochwertiger, jedoch nur zu empfehlen bei einem echten 200Hz-Panel und wenn einem die etwas schwereren Brillen nicht stören. Bei Passiv hat man nur die Hälfte an horizontalen Pixeln, dafür leichte brillen ud generell bei günstigeren TV's zu finden.

Für was wird er denn genutzt? auch zum zocken? Dann würd ich zu nem Sony greifen, da geringer Input-Lag

Bsp: Sony KDL-55W955B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Valdasaar (15. Februar 2015)

Gezockt wird garnicht 

70% Bluray
20% HD Fernsehen(Sky)
10% SD Inhalte

Habe mich schon ein bisschen umgehört, die Sony Geräte in dieser Preisklasse sollen ein schlechten Schwarzwert haben.
Interessant wären diese TV Geräte

Panasonic TX-55ASW804   
Panasonic TX-55AXW634   
Samsung UE55H7090       
LG 55LB870V


----------



## Superwip (15. Februar 2015)

> 55" sind bei dem Abstand eher als maximum zu sehen. Da sin 60" echt zu krass.



Unsinn.

Je nach Anwendung würde ich 250cm also ~100" als absolutes sinnvolles Maximum ansehen.

Aber das ist sowieso unrealistisch außer vielleicht mit einem Beamer.

Für 70% Blu-Ray sollte man sich an die THX Norm halten die da wäre: Bildbreite=Sitzabstand/1,37 ~ Diagonale=Sitzabstand/1,2

Das Optimum liegt damit bei stattlichen 208cm bzw. 82".

Immernoch unrealistisch viel. Aber 152cm/60" kommen dem Optimum schon deutlich näher als 140cm/55"...

Der Unterschied ist nicht weltbewegend aber im Zweifel würde ich zu 152cm/60" raten. Besonders sinnvoll wäre die größere Größe freilich in Kombination mit UHD das ist in Kombination aber bei dem Budget nicht machbar.


----------



## Valdasaar (15. Februar 2015)

Ich kann das Budget auf 1500 Euro aufstocken wenns wäre, ich kaufe mir lieber einen guten 55 Zoll Fernseher als einen mittelmässigen 60 Zoll Fernseher.
55 Zoll passt besser in mein Budget als jetzt 60 oder mehr Zoll


----------



## Superwip (16. Februar 2015)

Du solltest aber schon einzelne Modelle genau vergleichen und nicht blind darauf vertrauen das ein 55"TV für den selben Preis ein besseres Bild hat als einer mit 60". In einigen Fällen wird der Aufpreis möglicherweise auch durch andere Dinge gerechtfertigt. Nicht bei allen aber bei vielen Herstellern werden Preisunabhängig innerhalb einer Größenklasse und Generation die selben Panels verwendet, insbesondere bei sehr großen Größen. Das mag auch ein Grund für den Preissprung von 140cm auf 152cm sein- es gibt einfach keine 152cm "Billigpanels". Natürlich ist das Panel, das sollte man nicht unerwähnt lassen, nicht der einzige Faktor für die Bildqualität, insbesondere die Hintergrundbeleuchtung kommt noch dazu aber sooo groß ist der BQ Unterschied zwischen verschieden teuren TVs häufig (Ausnahmen gibt es aber) nicht- und der Unterschied ist üblicherweise viel geringer als zwischen billigen und teuren PC Bildschirmen oder billigen und teuren Beamern.

Eine Interessante Option über die du vielleicht nachdenken solltest wäre auch ein Plasma. Vor allem die letzten Modelle von LG könnten eine Option sein. Sie haben aber anscheinend auch ein paar Schwächen (Flimmern?). Ein vernünftiger Test ist mir nicht bekannt. Damit gehen sich 152cm/60" aber locker aus. Farben und Kontrast/Schwarzwerte sind -in einem dunklen Raum- freilich jedem LCD überlegen (oder wenigstens ebenbürtig). Wobei manche aktuelle LCDs so gut sind das sie mit dem nativen Kontrast des Quellmaterials in der Regel mithalten können und mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht...


----------



## K-Obi (20. Februar 2015)

Hi!
VIch habe mir vor knapp 2 Wochen einen 55 Zoll 4K/ UHD von Samsung für 1499€ gekauft.
Folgendes Modell : Samsung UE55HU7590
Einfach der Hammer!!
1000HZ
Screen Mirroring?
Wlan
3D
und eine Menge andere Funktionen.
Für mich ist es wichtig gewesen, dass man diesen an die WAnd bekommt. Nicht jeder Tv kann an die Wand montiert werden.
Was mir und meiner Frau auch noch wichtig ist, ein schön schmaler Rand.
Das Menü läuft flüssig und ist übersichtlich designt.
Dieser hat aktiv 3D. Also ich merke die Brille so gut wie garnicht.
Gratis dazu ekam ich eine exteren HD von Samsung mit UHd/4K Filmen und Dokus.....
Er hat 2 Fernbedienungen.
Eine normale und eine Bluetooth mit einer Art Laserpointer.
Wir sitzen ca 4 Meter vom TV entfernt und muss sagen, es ist gut so.
Der einzige Nachteil, du kommst nicht mehr an die Anschlüsse ran, wenn dieser ande Wand hängt. 
Kommt natürlich drauf an, wie dicht er dran ist.
Falls du Fragen zu dem Modell hast, frag einfach.

Ja, der Meinung bin ich auch. Lieber einen 55 Zoll mit guten Bild, als einen 65 mit schlechteren Bild.


----------



## Valdasaar (21. Februar 2015)

K-Obi schrieb:


> Hi!
> VIch habe mir vor knapp 2 Wochen einen 55 Zoll 4K/ UHD von Samsung für 1499€ gekauft.
> Folgendes Modell : Samsung UE55HU7590
> Einfach der Hammer!!
> ...



Danke für deine Eindrücke

Werde mir heute einen neuen Fernseher kaufen, bin schon gespannt welcher es werden wird
Einer meiner Favoriten oder doch ein ganz anderer?


----------



## Superwip (22. Februar 2015)

Und? Welcher ist es geworden?


----------



## Valdasaar (22. Februar 2015)

Superwip schrieb:


> Und? Welcher ist es geworden?



Habe mir am Samstag ein paar Geräte angeschaut,gekauft habe ich noch keinen
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir einen Fernseher im Internet bestelle und mir dann schicken lasse.

LG Electronics 55UC970V
Panasonic TX-50AXW804
Panasonic TX-55ASW804
Panasonic TX-55AXW634
Samsung UE55H7090


also nur einen davon nicht alle


----------



## meik19081999 (22. Februar 2015)

Hey, ich habe vor kurzem erst einen LG55UB830V gekauft.
um die 1300€
Hat 55 Zoll und 4K
-IPS
-Passiv 3D (Polarisationsbrillen)
-Gutes Bild
-Upscaling ab HD (720p) Inhalten funktioniert echt toll!
-einziger kritikpunkt für mich ist, dass er 'nur' HDMI 60Hz@4K hat, also kein wirkliches HDMI 2.0 sondern ein HDMI, welches einen niedrigeren Farbraum hat aber dafür die höhere auflösung.
-Smart Funktionen (man kann auch Videos im Inet explorer schauen)

Ich kann dir den Fernseher wirklich nur empfehlen für den Preis!

Falls du noch fragen hast sag bescheid 

Gruß

Edit: ist wie der von dir genannte LG bloß mit angegebenen 900Hz und halt nicht gebogen bzw ohne ein USB3.0 dafür dann halt auch billiger.

Und mit einen IPS braucht man keine krümmung!


----------



## Superwip (22. Februar 2015)

Hast du dir auch einen LG Plasma angesehen? Wobei der in einem (nicht abgedunkelten) Verkaufsraum ja nicht so toll aussieht im Vergleich zu LCDs... ich kann nur abermals empfehlen das du diese Option in Erwägung ziehen solltest.

Konkret etwa den da: LG Electronics 60PB5600 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Und lieber nicht bei PIXmania bestellen


----------



## Valdasaar (23. Februar 2015)

Superwip schrieb:


> Hast du dir auch einen LG Plasma angesehen? Wobei der in einem (nicht abgedunkelten) Verkaufsraum ja nicht so toll aussieht im Vergleich zu LCDs... ich kann nur abermals empfehlen das du diese Option in Erwägung ziehen solltest.
> 
> Konkret etwa den da: LG Electronics 60PB5600 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> 
> Und lieber nicht bei PIXmania bestellen




Einen Plasma hab ich mir nicht angesehen, der LG Electronics 60PB5600 fällt schon mal weg da er kein 3D hat

Mein Favorit wäre der Panasonic TX-50AXW804 was die Ausstattung betrifft

3840x2160
3D
Local Dimming
HDMI 2.0
HEVC


----------



## Superwip (23. Februar 2015)

Aber: Je kleiner der TV desto weniger profitierst du von UHD...


----------



## Valdasaar (23. Februar 2015)

Superwip schrieb:


> Aber: Je kleiner der TV desto weniger profitierst du von UHD...



50 Zoll UHD sollten für 2m Sitzabstand reichen oder nicht?


----------



## cap82 (23. Februar 2015)

4K – Augenweide oder Augenwischerei? - Artikel Hartware.net

Bitte mal 5 Minuten Zeit nehmen und durchlesen.


----------



## Superwip (24. Februar 2015)

> 50 Zoll UHD sollten für 2m Sitzabstand reichen oder nicht?



Jein.

Man kann wohl einen gewissen Gewinn an Bildschärfe im Vergleich zu einem normalen HD TV erkennen...

...aber: Der Gewinn wird sich in Grenzen halten: je größer das Verhältnis von Sitzabstand zu Diagonale ist desto weniger profitiert man von UHD.

Ich behaupte ein 152cm/60" Full-HD TV ist in dem Fall sinnvoller als ein 127cm/50" UHD TV. Angenommen die sonstige Bildqualität ist vergleichbar.


----------



## Valdasaar (24. Februar 2015)

Superwip schrieb:


> Jein.
> 
> Man kann wohl einen gewissen Gewinn an Bildschärfe im Vergleich zu einem normalen HD TV erkennen...
> 
> ...




Für einen 60 Zoll Fernseher hab ich leider nicht genügend Platz, da ich Links und Rechts Platz brauche für die Frontlaustprecher


----------



## Superwip (25. Februar 2015)

Da kommen wir zu einem alten Problem zurück: Was ist wichtiger- Ton oder Bild?

Es ist tatsächlich so das die ideale Frontlautsprecherposition und die Ideale Bildschirmgröße (in Relation zum Sitzabstand) nicht miteinander zu vereinbaren sind- entweder das eine oder das andere. Im Kino löst man das Problem indem man die Frontlautsprecher hinter der Akkustisch transparenten Leinwand anbringt aber bei einem TV ist das natürlich nicht möglich.

Eine mögliche Lösung besteht darin die Frontlautsprecher unter oder über dem TV anzubringen oder beides aber wirklich optimal ist das nicht und erfordert gegebenenfalls neue Lautsprecher.


----------



## Valdasaar (25. Februar 2015)

Superwip schrieb:


> Da kommen wir zu einem alten Problem zurück: Was ist wichtiger- Ton oder Bild?
> 
> Es ist tatsächlich so das die ideale Frontlautsprecherposition und die Ideale Bildschirmgröße (in Relation zum Sitzabstand) nicht miteinander zu vereinbaren sind- entweder das eine oder das andere. Im Kino löst man das Problem indem man die Frontlautsprecher hinter der Akkustisch transparenten Leinwand anbringt aber bei einem TV ist das natürlich nicht möglich.
> 
> Eine mögliche Lösung besteht darin die Frontlautsprecher unter oder über dem TV anzubringen oder beides aber wirklich optimal ist das nicht und erfordert gegebenenfalls neue Lautsprecher.



In dem Fall ist mir der Ton wichtiger, ich denke das ich mit einem 55 Zoll Fernseher auch glücklich werde bei 2m Sitzabstand

Einer von denen wirds dann werden, habe die Möglichkeit alle 4 Vorort anzuschauen deswegen die hier und nicht ein Panasonic 

LG Electronics 55UB830V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
LG Electronics 55UB850V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
LG Electronics 55UB950V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
Sony KD-55X8505B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


Schade das der Sony kein HDMI 2.0 hat


----------



## Superwip (25. Februar 2015)

> Schade das der Sony kein HDMI 2.0 hat



In deinem Fall vermutlich recht egal. Er unterstützt 3840 bzw. 4096x2160 @60Hz via HDMI (vermutlich mit Farbunterabtastung?) Und da sich abzeichnet das sich die Farbunterabtastung auch auf Blu-Rays und im TV durchsetzen wird... Bin mir nichtmal sicher, die Sony Dokumente sind nicht ganz eindeutig; vielleicht hat er sogar "echtes" HDMI 2.0. Ansonsten ist er vermutlich der beste dieser Auswahl.


----------



## Valdasaar (26. Februar 2015)

Superwip schrieb:


> In deinem Fall vermutlich recht egal. Er unterstützt 3840 bzw. 4096x2160 @60Hz via HDMI (vermutlich mit Farbunterabtastung?) Und da sich abzeichnet das sich die Farbunterabtastung auch auf Blu-Rays und im TV durchsetzen wird... Bin mir nichtmal sicher, die Sony Dokumente sind nicht ganz eindeutig; vielleicht hat er sogar "echtes" HDMI 2.0. Ansonsten ist er vermutlich der beste dieser Auswahl.



Wo siehst du das das er Sony das unterstützt?
Er hat nur HDMI 1.4, die 60Hz hat man ab HDMI 2.0 oder verwechsle ich da was?


----------



## Superwip (26. Februar 2015)

Laut Sony Datenblatt unterstützt er es. Zumindest auf einem HDMI Port.

Auf die technischen Daten von Geizhals sollte man nicht blind vertrauen, darauf bin ich schon oft genug hereingefallen ^^

Vertrauen sollte man nur auf die Technischen Daten des Herstellers und zur Not auch des Händlers- denn selbst wenn es hier eine Falschangabe gibt hat man ein Recht auf Umtausch oder Schadenersatz (es sei denn das Produkt ist besser als beworben was auch schon vorgekommen ist...).


----------



## Valdasaar (2. März 2015)

Der Sony KD-55X8505B ist es geworden, konnte mir den Vorort anschauen mir hat das Bild Schwarzwert und Menü gut gefallen.


----------

